# what is your 1 year olds sleep and eat routine?



## mrs_rj

i am just curious as i think i may need to alter Leah's slightly to drop a bottle in the day and reduce her naps from 2 to 1 in the middle of the day as she is stirring in the night a lot and waking early. Her routine is currently:

wake up - any time between 5.30 and 7 (very rarely 7!!! if she wakes at 5.30 she will often have her 7oz bottle then and maybe sleep for another half hour afterwards)

breakfast - porridge / toast / fruit @ 8.30am

sleep - 10 til 11.30

dinner - 12.30

bottle 7oz - 2.30pm

sleep - 3 - 4pm

tea - 5pm

bath @ 6.30pm, 7oz bottle and bed by 7pm

does it sound like she is sleeping too much during the day which is why she rarely sleeps through the night now? she used to be really good at night but it is very rare she will sleep soundly from 7 til 7 anymore. do you think she could also drop her afternoon bottle? she doesn't cry out for it until she she's me making it so i often think it's a comfort thing rather than a need for it :shrug:


----------



## MrsT2B

mrs_rj said:


> i am just curious as i think i may need to alter Leah's slightly to drop a bottle in the day and reduce her naps from 2 to 1 in the middle of the day as she is stirring in the night a lot and waking early. Her routine is currently:
> 
> wake up - any time between 5.30 and 7 (very rarely 7!!! if she wakes at 5.30 she will often have her 7oz bottle then and maybe sleep for another half hour afterwards)
> 
> breakfast - porridge / toast / fruit @ 8.30am
> 
> sleep - 10 til 11.30
> 
> dinner - 12.30
> 
> bottle 7oz - 2.30pm
> 
> sleep - 3 - 4pm
> 
> tea - 5pm
> 
> bath @ 6.30pm, 7oz bottle and bed by 7pm
> 
> does it sound like she is sleeping too much during the day which is why she rarely sleeps through the night now? she used to be really good at night but it is very rare she will sleep soundly from 7 til 7 anymore. do you think she could also drop her afternoon bottle? she doesn't cry out for it until she she's me making it so i often think it's a comfort thing rather than a need for it :shrug:

Hi,

My LO turner 1 22nd Dec so fairly similar in age. Our routine WAS very similar to yours, LO would wake between 6.30/7, have a 8oz bottle and breakkie 8ish. Sleep at 10.30-11.30, lunch at 12.30 and 5oz bottle at 2.30. Would then have another hour at 3.30ish and then tea at 5pm and bed for 7/7.30pm.

He has always been an amazing sleeper but started waking up alot in the night, particularly around 4am for 1 hour!!! Was also getting up at 6am for the day.

So...we decided to drop the 2 naps and merge to 1. We moved lunch to 12 and straight after sleep, he tends to do 2-2and a half hours in 1 nap now. He is ready for bed at 7pm and has been sleeping until 7.30am sometimes 8 soundly.

We havent quite dropped the 2.30 bottle but we are reducing it. It is down to 4 ozs now but like your LO, i think it is more comfort as he never cries for it. We are also feeding him more through out the day so he wont miss the bottle. So our routine now is:

7am - 8 oz bottle (cows milk)

8am - breakfast - toast/cereal/porridge etc

10am - snack - banana/cheese and cracker

12pm - lunch - hot meal plus a yoguart

12.15/30 - sleep - generally 2 hours if not more

2.30/3 - 4 oz bottle (cows milk)

snacks inbetween if seem hungry

5pm - dinner - soup/fishcakes/sandwich plus fruit after

6.30 bath and 7pm 8oz bottle (cows milk) and bed!

It seem to be working well for us at the moment and he is def happier!

Sorry this turned into a bit of an essay!!

xxxx


----------



## hannpin

Hey ladies,

its hard isn't it to know what to do for the best. our lo was 1 on 7th Dec, and has only had one nap a day for the past 4 months or so, but like mrst2b's lo it is a long nap. her routine is...

between 6.30am & 7.30am wake 9oz bottle

8am breakfast

10.30am snack

12noon lunch

12.25/30pm - 2.30/3ish sleep

3pm snack

5pm tea

6.30pm 9oz bottle

7pm bed!!!

hope this helps


----------



## Szaffi

DD has a similar bedtime to yours and also wakes between 5.30 - 7 am. In my experience the amount of daytime sleep has no correlation to how long she sleeps in the morning. 

Our typical day is as follows:

wake at 6 - 6.30 am - 7 oz bottle
7.30 - breakfast
11.30 - lunch
12-2 pm - nap
2.30 - snack
5 pm - bottle
6 pm - dinner
6.30 pm - bath
7 pm - bed and BF


----------



## mrs_rj

Thank you ladies, it does seem 1 nap a day is the norm as they get to this age so I will try and move her to have a nap middle of the day and see how we go. Xxx


----------



## hazzabeanie

my lo is as follows

wake up 5.30/7 normal 5.30

has breakfast at 7.30

has a 20 min nap on the way to nannys

has a snack at 10.30

has lunch at 12.30

bottle at 1

sleep 1 - 2

snack 2.30

dinner at 6

bath 7 

bed 7.30/8 and bottle

he stirs in the night but its hard to alter his routine as i work and hes at my mums in the day xx


----------



## Duffy

Well we worked with are daughter alot on her sch some days it doesn't work/time period as the other day. 

She wakes up between 6-7am and plays for a half hour/ eats at 8am blueberry muffin oatmeal today  then off to the bath cuz it was messy, plays has a snack at 11 and goes for nap at noon, she should wake up around 2 or 3 in the afternoon. I make her a hearty lunch/today fishsticks and cottage cheese/sippy cup, she plays, I read to her play with her lol she loves trying to shut mama head her her big girl doll house, then dinner at five thirty/6 depending on when she woke from her nap then play time for a half hour if she eats at five thirty/six to thirty minutes after she gets put down for the night we are trying to get her to stay up til 7 so she sleep longer in the morning  not working at the moment.


----------



## GraceBx

Poppy was one on the 26th October. 
She normally wakes up between half 6 and half seven has 9oz bottle
plays in her cot whilst I get dressed
at half 8 she has breakfast
has a snack at half 10
lunch at half 12
she has a nap until 2 
snack at half 2
dinner at 5
bath at half 6
9oz bottle and into bed between 7 and half 7


----------



## mrs_rj

thank you for all your replies - i am definately going to swap her to one nap a day instead of 2 - she is at nursery today so am getting them to give it a go! if she settles into that i will then think about dropping her afternoon bottle but don't want to do both at the same time xxx


----------



## Fabmumof3

Coris routine is:
8am - get up - cup of milk then breakfast
10am snack and drink
11.30 - lunch
12.00 nap
2.00 awake from nap and gets snack and drink
5pm - dinner
7pm cup of milk
7.30pm - bed

(no bottles i dropped all bottles for my 3 kids as soon as they reach a year old) 
Cori has only been having one nap since she was about 9 months and most of the 1 year olds in my nursery where i work only have 1 nap a day. If ur wee one isnt sleeping all night anymore then yes i wud say try and drop a nap if possible see if that helps :)


----------



## MoonMuffin

John dropped his 2nd nap about a month ago or so though I'm not really seeing a nighttime improvement. His routine is:

7am wake up (with the occasional 7:30 wake up!)
8am breakfast (usually eggs and banana's, or yogurt with fruit and cereal)
8:30am tv time so mommy can do some chores
9-10 am Playtime (reading, building, coloring, etc.) and John usually has a milk sippy sometime during playtime
10am snack (fruit, cheerios, etc.) 
12pm lunch
12:30pm nap time (John takes a milk sippy for this and will sleep for about an hour, rarely more then that though)
by 2 everyone is awake
2:30pm snack (goldfish or peanut butter crackers, and carrot sticks)
More playing till 4:30! - fruit and cheese at 4 
4:30pm- put on a movie so that I can wash dishes/clean kitchen and make dinner. 
5:30pm dinner for the kids (I sit with them while I eat a snack though so they are encouraged to eat, and to keep John from eating Kathryn's dinner :lol:)
6-bathtime
6:30-in bed!

John sleeps from 6:30-7am, wakes up an avge of 3 times a night, usually takes a bit of milk here and there but is mostly waken up by the neighbors talking loudly or by my snoring :dohh:


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan is just going from 2 naps to 1 - and some days she has a tough time making it til midday for that nap & is a total wreck by the time we get to naptime but it does seem to help her fall asleep better at bedtime & she is more tired that way. We are also trying to drop some bottles & use the sippycups instead. Here is the daytime schedule that all of my daycare toddlers/preschoolers were on that I am eventually trying to get Megan on:

They woke between 6-7 & had bottle/sippycup & or small snack at home before getting in the car to come to daycare (Megan has sippy of milk in her room before we get dressed for the day)

8am breakfast - either cereal/toast,etc w/ fruit & cup of milk (I will often give Megan juice or water if she drank most of her sippy of milk earlier cause she then wont drink more milk usually)

11am Lunch of carb, meat, veggie, fruit, and cup of milk (for the young toddlers trying to switch from 2 naps to 1 I tried to feed them a bit early so they could go down for midday nap early if needed

12-3naptime - younger toddlers tended to go down early sometimes and rarely did anyone sleep til 3 unless they had issues falling asleep. Typical nap for everyone was usually 1-2 1/2 hrs

3pm Snack - like cheese & crackers, cookies & milk, juice & muffin, etc (no bottle after nap for toddlers - only the babies)

They typically would eat dinner at home between 5-6pm - some would have a small snack in the car on the way home if there dinner was closer to 6pm. 

Those who had bedtime around 7-8 were cheerful for me during the day. Those that stayed up til 9-10 were crabby those days.


----------



## Mynx

Evie's coming up for 14 months but she's been in this eat/sleep routine for a couple of months now...

Wake up at 7am (ish...sometimes earlier, sometimes later)
8oz bottle at around 7.30am followed by a small piece of toast
Breakfast at around 8.30-9am of porridge (4oz milk in that) followed by half a narna

She'll then have a sleep from around 11am for about an hour to an hour and a half. 

Lunch at about 1pm of a sandwich followed by the rest of her narna
5oz bottle at about 2.30pm
Snack of a yoghurt/fruit/biccie at about 3.30pm
Dinner at 5pm followed by a fromage frais
6oz bottle at around 7.30pm, just before bed which is between 7.30 and 8pm.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is a terrible sleeper but a fantastic eater. This is her routine.

She gets up at 4am (although don't want to jinx it but she's been sleeping later a few times over this last fortnight so fingers crossed that will change!)

6:30 breakfast (usually cereal made with cows milk)

7ish a breastfeed before I go to work

8 until 9/9:30: nap

11ish 5oz bottle of EBM

1ish: lunch and water to drink

She then sometimes has a nap after lunch for about 45 mins but not always.

3ish: 5oz bottle of EBM

5: she has her tea, water to drink

6:30 breastfeed then bed


----------



## mrs_rj

Thanks everyone, it's really interesting to see everyones routine.

Well, nursery tried the 1 nap yesterday and she only took half an hou from 1 til 1.30 - she never sleeps very long at nursery as she can probably hear all the others playing! Having said that, it was the first nit in a while last night where she slept solidly from 7 til 7!!! Will see how we go again today xxx


----------



## lisaboo79

jacob was 1 on the 1st jan he generally sleeps through now

8.30am wake up :thumbup:

9am cereal with cows milk

10.30am snack

11.00am 30 min snooze- not all the time

1pm lunch and water 

3pm 4 oz bottle

3.30pm snooze 1-2 hours

6pm tea and water to drink

8pm 5 oz bottle 

8.30pm bed 

ive tried switching in so he goes to bed earlier and wakes up earlier but he is not having it at all, he occasionally sleeps till 9am but it doesnt seem to mess him up


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom was 1 on 23rd December. He usually still has 2 naps but I've recently cut down his sleeps after he started waking at 5am. He's now sleeping till around 7am instead with no more than 2 hours sleep during the day.

His routine is roughly,

7am wake up and 6oz of milk
8.30am breakfast - toast, cheerios and porridge.
10.30 - 11.30am nap
12.30pm lunch sometimes followed by some milk sometimes not.
3-4pm nap
5pm dinner
6pm bath
6.45 - 7pm 8oz bottle of milk and bedtime.

But this week he's had one day when he was awake from 7am to 12.30pm and only had 1 nap and another where he slept from 10.30am to 12pm and then stayed awake until bedtime.


----------

